# Recommendations for ahi poke on Maui?



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2013)

We're leaving for Hawaii in two weeks. A week on Maui followed by a week on the Big Island :whoopie: 

I need to get my ahi poke fix. Where do you go for good ahi poke on Maui? I like other types of poke too but ahi is my favorite.

I found some old reviews. 
Foodland Farms Lahaina wins ‘best poke’ in Poke Poll on Facebook (2012) - http://www.lahainanews.com/page/con...t--poke--in-Poke-Poll-on-Facebook.html?nav=19
Poke on Maui: A Tale of Two Safeways...yes, Safeway (2006) - http://mmm-yoso.typepad.com/mmmyoso/2006/10/poke_on_maui_a_.html


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 12, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> We're leaving for Hawaii in two weeks. A week on Maui followed by a week on the Big Island :whoopie:
> 
> I need to get my ahi poke fix. Where do you go for good ahi poke on Maui? I like other types of poke too but ahi is my favorite.
> 
> ...



Costco actually has some really good ahi poke, multiple flavours to choose from and looked much more fresh than Safeway.


----------



## bastroum (May 12, 2013)

Foodland across the street from Safeway in Lahaina is the place to go.


----------



## jtp1947 (May 12, 2013)

+1 for Costco poke and at a good price.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions  I was thinking leaning towards Foodland Farms and Costco. 

Yeah, who would of thought Costco would rank high for poke. I remember reading an old Oahu poll (from 2008) regarding poke and Costco placed #2 - http://www.wowgrinds.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=134&Itemid=107

On the Big Island, I'm planning to visit the "Da Poke Shack"  - http://www.yelp.com/biz/da-poke-shack-kailua


----------



## BocaBoy (May 12, 2013)

bastroum said:


> Foodland across the street from Safeway in Lahaina is the place to go.


Yes, much better than Safeway or Costco in my opinion.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 12, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Yes, much better than Safeway or Costco in my opinion.



If you make it over to Ko'Olina (MKO/MK1), try the poke at the JW Marriott, it was really good.  There is a free shuttle over there and they gave us a 20% discount coupon to use there.

The Costco in Ko'Olina had a lot of poke and Ahi, so I'm sure the Costco in Maui is the same way.  We'll find out in December.

The poke & Ahi portions sold at Costco are so large, what's the shelve life of poke before it starts smelling/tasting fishy, a day or two 

Anybody else going to be on Maui the 1st week of December that would like to split (1/2) of poke & (1/2) Ahi from Costco?   We get in on November 30th, so that's when I would buy it?


----------



## Ron98GT (May 12, 2013)

Here is a local fish market in the Kahana area of Maui, not far from the Westin TS on Ka'Anapali, and about 3 or 4 blocks South of Kahana Falls:

http://www.fishmarketmaui.com/


They get fresh fish in every day.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2013)

The Costco in Maui also has a poke counter. So you can buy as much as you need.


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 12, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Here is a local fish market in the Kahana area of Maui, not far from the Westin TS on Ka'Anapali, and about 3 or 4 blocks South of Kahana Falls:
> 
> http://www.fishmarketmaui.com/
> 
> ...



I was just there during springbreak and their poke did not look anywhere as fresh as costco's. Maybe it was not made that day ???


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 12, 2013)

Oops duplicate post


----------



## slip (May 12, 2013)

Definately go to Da Poke Shack on the Big Island. We went early and the 
Fishermen were carrying the fish In for the day. Great variety and the freshest
There is.


----------



## RichardL (May 13, 2013)

Just thinking of Poke makes me anxious to get some.  We always due Costco upon our arrival, but I calendar 3 days later to try Da Poke Shack.  Thanks for the tip.  Leave June 8-15th.  Any Tug golfers going to be there then?


----------



## Ron98GT (May 13, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> The Costco in Maui also has a poke counter. So you can buy as much as you need.


Interesting. It looks like you can take as much as you want, or as little as you want.  At the Costco in Ko'Olina, I just remember BIG plastic containers (a weeks worth) full of poke next to the Ahi.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 13, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> I was just there during springbreak and their poke did not look anywhere as fresh as costco's. Maybe it was not made that day ???


Never tried poke at the Maui Fish Market, but their web site states made to order.  We only get the fresh fish there for the barbie.

Actually, December was the 1st time I eat poke and it won't be the last.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Definately go to Da Poke Shack on the Big Island. We went early and the
> Fishermen were carrying the fish In for the day. Great variety and the freshest
> There is.



http://www.dapokeshack.com/

We'll have to try it next time we go back to Waikoloa.

Looks like it's South of Kona towards Captain Cooks.

Menu looks really interesting, to bad it's so far from Waikoloa.


----------



## geoand (May 13, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> http://www.dapokeshack.com/
> 
> We'll have to try it next time we go back to Waikoloa.
> 
> ...



It is about a mile south of kona town on ali drive.  That sounds a lot better than South of Kona towards Captain Cooks.


----------



## crf450x (May 13, 2013)

*Umekes in Kailua-Kona*

While I liked Da Poke Shack, I prefer Umekes for poke.  Umekes poke was always much tastier and less "stringy" than Da Poke Shacks during our visit and that was between at least 3 different visits each.  Umekes also has nice plate lunches with various specials of grilled fish each day as well as non seafood dishes which is good for my wife who doesn't eat seafood.

Thinking about all of the poke I have tried throughout the islands, I would say Umekes was the best of them all.  Better than Costco, Da Poke Shack, Foodland, Poke Stop (near Marriott Ko Olina), Koloa Fish Market (near Marriott Waiohai), and the Fist Market Maui (near WKORV).  The only poke dish that comes close if not equals Umekes was the Ahi Poketini at Roys.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 13, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Here is a local fish market in the Kahana area of Maui, not far from the Westin TS on Ka'Anapali, and about 3 or 4 blocks South of Kahana Falls:
> 
> http://www.fishmarketmaui.com/
> 
> ...



I am with Ron on this - best poki in West Maui


----------



## alwysonvac (May 13, 2013)

crf450x said:


> While I liked Da Poke Shack, I prefer Umekes for poke.  Umekes poke was always much tastier and less "stringy" than Da Poke Shacks during our visit and that was between at least 3 different visits each.  Umekes also has nice plate lunches with various specials of grilled fish each day as well as non seafood dishes which is good for my wife who doesn't eat seafood.
> 
> Thinking about all of the poke I have tried throughout the islands, I would say Umekes was the best of them all.  Better than Costco, Da Poke Shack, Foodland, Poke Stop (near Marriott Ko Olina), Koloa Fish Market (near Marriott Waiohai), and the Fist Market Maui (near WKORV).  The only poke dish that comes close if not equals Umekes was the Ahi Poketini at Roys.



Thanks for the suggestion.
I did a search on Umeke's and found a recent article. I'll have to try this one too 



> From Hawaii Tribune Herald - http://hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/news/local-news/haute-poke.html
> 12:05 am - April 01, 2013
> 
> *Haute poke*
> ...



Here's a photo of his "Poke Bombs" from his facebook page


----------



## alwysonvac (May 13, 2013)

I originally looked at Maui Fish Market for their fish sandwiches. They looked good on Yelp. 
If I stop, I may have to sample their poke as well. Thanks for the recommendation 

YELP PHOTOS


----------



## crf450x (May 13, 2013)

*We will be in Maui and the Big Island soon*

Hi alwaysonvac, we will also be on the islands soon.  On the Big Island staying at Kings Land from 5/23 - 5/30 then maui till 6/8.  Will stay in Hana for a few days then to WKORV.  If you are around during that time or any other tuggers, be nice to meet and talk shop...


----------



## yeereid (May 22, 2013)

On Maui, I like Eskimo Candy http://www.yelp.com/biz/eskimo-candy-seafood-market-and-deli-kihei

Foodland in Maui, Kauai and Big Island are a sure bet too!


----------



## alwysonvac (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion


----------

